# Slightly risky sexist joke, but oh well!



## DiabetesPartner (Aug 31, 2009)

Please note that Banks are installing new "Drive-through" teller machines. Customers will be able to withdraw cash without leaving their vehicles. To enable customers to use this new facility the following procedures have been drawn up. 

MALE PROCEDURE

* 1 Drive up to the cash machine.

* 2 Put down your car window.

* 3 Insert card into machine and enter PIN.

* 4 Enter amount of cash required and withdraw.

* 5 Retrieve card, cash and receipt.

* 6 Put window up.

* 7 Drive off.


FEMALE PROCEDURE

* 1 Drive up to cash machine.

* 2 Reverse back the required amount to align car window to machine.

* 3 Set Hand Brake, Put the window down.

* 4 Find handbag, remove all contents onto passenger seat to locate card.

* 5 Turn the radio down.

* 6 Attempt to insert card into machine.

* 7 Open car door to allow easier access to machine due to its excessive distance from the car.

* 8 Insert card.

* 9 Re-insert card the right side up

* 10 Dig through handbag to find diary with your PIN written on the inside back page.

* 11 Enter PIN.

* 12 Press cancel and re-enter correct PIN.

* 13 Enter amount of cash required.

* 14 Check make up in rear view mirror.

* 15 Retrieve cash and receipt.

* 16 Empty handbag again to locate wallet and place cash inside.

* 17 Place receipt in back of checkbook.

* 18 Re-check make-up again.

* 19 Drive forwards 2 feet.

* 20 Reverse back to cash machine.

* 21 Retrieve card.

* 22 Re-empty hand bag, locate card holder, and place card into the slot provided.

* 23 Restart stalled engine and pull off.

* 24 Drive for 2 to 3 miles.

* 25 Release Hand Brake.


DP


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 31, 2009)

Classic


----------



## HelenP (Aug 31, 2009)

PMSL !!  I am a female but that really made me laugh.  I am guilty of the handbag behaviour only, I might add !! 

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 31, 2009)

HelenP said:


> PMSL !!  I am a female but that really made me laugh.  I am guilty of the handbag behaviour only, I might add !!
> 
> xx



Same here ... Female and handbag behaviour lol


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 1, 2009)

haha very funny , made me laugh , i dont think its sexist just true


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahahaha .... Brilliant and true ... 

Heidi
xx


----------

